# Anyone know the size of center cap on a BBS LM 18x8.5" ET30 (LM127)?



## dmc (Apr 16, 2000)

Anyone know the size of center cap on a BBS LM 18x8.5" ET30 (LM127)?
Face diameter? Rear clip style (a/b/c)?
I'm considering getting the red/gold lettering caps.


----------



## dmc (Apr 16, 2000)

*Re: Anyone know the size of center cap on a BBS LM 18x8.5" ET30 (LM127)? (dmc)*

Nevermind, found it.
Face size: 70mm
Back size: 64mm
Style: C, with metal spring clip
0924486	70mm	64mm	C	Polished	4 prong w/spring clip	
0924494	70mm	64mm	C	Blk/Silver	4 prong w/spring clip	
0924467CFS	70mm	64mm	C	CF/Silver	4 prong w/spring clip	
0924471	70mm	64mm	C	CF/Gold	"Racetrack"	
5624126	70mm	64mm	C	Red/Gold 
5624120	70mm	64mm	C	Black/Gold


----------

